# Murder in Howard Beach:  Killer in Custody



## Mrs. M. (Feb 5, 2017)

Karina Vetrano with her father before she was savagely murdered​

Young and beautiful with a full life ahead of her, Karina Vetrano was jogging 6 months ago when she was suddenly snatched up and dragged into the woods near her Howard Beach, NY home.  She was brutally beaten, raped and murdered.  Ms. Vetrano regularly jogged that same trail with her father, but that day on August 2, 2016, her father was unable to join her due to a back injury.  When she didn't return home that night, Mr. Vetrano reported her missing, began a search and found his daughter's slain body off of the jogging path.

The community of Howard Beach was stunned by the news and came together in an effort to find out who had committed this heinous crime in their tight-knit community.

Howard Beach is a quiet, well kept New York beach community of Irish and Italian families.  Famous Mafia Boss, John Gotti, raised his own family in Howard Beach and his grandchildren still live in the neighborhood.  It is not a place where one would seek to commit a crime because it is well known that if you harm the family member of a NY mobster in Howard Beach or commit a crime against someone in their neighborhood, you've signed your own death warrant.





20 year old Chanel Lewis, arrested and charged with the murder of Karina Vetrano​
I do not expect this young man to survive in prison.  I believe it is highly unlikely that he will even make it to the actual trial.  I find it difficult to believe that this young man is from NY.  It would be more believable to learn that he is an immigrant from another country and is unfamiliar with Howard Beach and how things are done in Howard Beach.

The story of Karina Vetrano's death was highly publicized throughout New York.  Many families were outraged as they considered how they would feel had this been their daughter. The NYPD took the case very seriously and launched a massive manhunt.  Many officers appeared at the funeral of the young girl in a show of support for the family and community.  Mr. Vertano is a retired NY Fire Fighter and was a first responder on 9/11.

There was a tremendous outpouring of sympathy for the Vetrano family.  The community raised over a quarter of a million dollars through a Go Fund Me account for leads in the investigation.  Their efforts have finally paid off.

Today it was reported that the murderer of Karina Vetrano has been arrested and charged.

PICTURED: Chanel Lewis accused of killing jogger Karina Vetrano
"This is a great day for the community and the detectives that worked day in and day out and of course it will hopefully bring some closure to the Vetrano family," Queens District Attorney Richard Brown told reporters gathered inside the 106th Precinct. - end quote

Queens District Attorney, Richard A. Brown responded in the following news report which was released today by ABC7NY.com:

"This is truly a very sad case in which a beautiful and talented young woman senselessly lost her life," Queens District Attorney Richard A. Brown said in a statement. "I extend my deepest condolences to the Vetrano family, particularly Karina's parents, Phil and Kathy, and thank them for their vigilance throughout this lengthy investigation."

Lewis made "detailed incriminating statements and admissions" that connected him with the crime, Boyce said. Additional forensic evidence found during a follow-up investigation also implicated Lewis, he said.

It's not clear whether Lewis had an attorney. His father described him as a "humble kid" who was a good student and wanted to go into social work. -end quote

And finally, there was the response from victim's family.
Parents of Karina Vetrano: 'She was just unlucky'

My condolences, prayers, and sympathy go out to the Vetrano family.  May the LORD comfort you and avenge you of this horrific crime against your loved one.

_____________
*UPDATE REPORT: 
Man, 20, Charged With Murder in Death of Karina Vetrano

After listening and viewing the first news report video, at top of news story link, it is apparent that Mr. Lewis, the father of the accused, is not from America.  He sounds like a foreign (Muslim) and his accent is very thick.  The father can be heard making excuses for his son and insisting on his innocence even though he knows his son has confessed to the crime in vivid detail. 

You'll also see a very upset Mrs. Vetrano being escorted away from the courthouse stating, The Father is a _________.

The news media has edited out the word but I am wondering if she what she said was, His father is a Muslim. If the news media is trying to cover up this young man being a Muslim, they are now following in the same exact footsteps of European media and we all know that preceded the end of freedom of speech for Europeans.   God save us from such a day.
*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2017)

Chanel Lewis.  A foreigner from Brooklyn..  Your hasty generalization is way off, Mrs. M.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Chanel Lewis.  A foreigner from Brooklyn..  Your hasty generalization is way off, Mrs. M.



My husband said he believes he is a Muslim.  He was flagged 3 different times around that park and was under suspicion but for some reason the police were not given a clearance to take him off the streets.  That would be indicative of something unusual but let us wait for the report and see if the young man was an immigrant or comes from a Muslim family.   I never said he was a foreigner. I do not know if he is a foreigner or not, but I would find it more believable (which is what I wrote in the Op-ed) because any local Brooklyn boy knows better than to commit a crime in Howard Beach.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Chanel Lewis.  A foreigner from Brooklyn..  Your hasty generalization is way off, Mrs. M.


 
A man named Marc Lepine forged the gun laws in Canada.

One problem as we found out years later. The government you know Liberal and the media changed the young mans name to Marc Lepine.

Anglicized his name. The young man was a Muslim. Gamil Gharbi. Algerian.

Who is this Chanel Lewis because I know this fucking game.

I had a Muslim whack 17 chicks and trotted out to this day as a mysoginist not the son of a radical muslim from Algeria AND FUCKING MADE US ALL TURN OUR GUNS IN who couldn't afford to keep them.

I kept most of mine. And added to them. Best be ready right?

Get to the bottom of this mans name.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 5, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Chanel Lewis.  A foreigner from Brooklyn..  Your hasty generalization is way off, Mrs. M.


 
He's not American. Not at all. West African. Come at me later if I'm wrong. But that man is west African.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 5, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Chanel Lewis.  A foreigner from Brooklyn..  Your hasty generalization is way off, Mrs. M.
> ...


Thank you, Tiny Dancer.  I have heard of Muslims with American names before also.  I don't know how they get away with that but they do. Even if this young man was born in Brooklyn, NY he could still be a Muslim.  There are many Muslims who live in Brooklyn, NY.  Anything is possible.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 5, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Chanel Lewis.  A foreigner from Brooklyn..  Your hasty generalization is way off, Mrs. M.
> ...


Interesting that you should say that as my husband had a similar response to yours when he saw his photograph.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 5, 2017)

By the way, one of my best buddies in Toronto was a Somali so when I let go on Somalis it's not a blanket kick their ass.  Wonderful peoples. Running from the devil in the late 80's from the wars. Aziz was my friend. I turned him onto the Burbs. He let me watch it for free every Sunday.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 5, 2017)

*Police stand outside a home along Essex Street where the suspect is believed to have lived.*
(TODD MAISEL/NEW YORK DAILY NEWS)

The Daily News has posted this photograph of police standing outside of what is believed to be where he lived.  I notice the photographer made sure to get the house number in the photograph.   I'm sure those neighbors are very nervous right now given the publicity this story has been given.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 5, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 
I've had the world's strangest life I guess. My Uncle Bill was a Canadian version of a UN worker in Nigeria before and during the Biafrin war. I was a young teenager at the time but I learned about Africa hands on during that time period because he was my uncle and when his houseboy actually appeared on the front cover of Life or was it Look armed to the teeth well we all went 'OMG ' that's Uncle Bills houseboy.

But in that time period I studied Afrikaners. They fascinated me. What an ancient and wonderous spirit.

I digress. But by appearance, one can tell east from west as you can tell north from south.

Beautiful peoples.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 5, 2017)

Some of the greatest Christians I've ever had the privilege of listening to live (or come from) the continent of Africa. Very humble, gentle, pure in heart people. It is a terrible shame what Islam has done to the people who live on the continent of Africa.  Truly horrific.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 5, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Chanel Lewis.  A foreigner from Brooklyn..  Your hasty generalization is way off, Mrs. M.
> ...



Well, aren't we just lucky that our crooked judges are subverting the law to allow more muslim murderers here.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 5, 2017)

I hope that the Trump Administration removes that judge from the bench.  He has endangered all Americans because like other Democrats lately - he finds grand standing and making a name for himself more important.  It's truly despicable.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 5, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> I hope that the Trump Administration removes that judge from the bench.  He has endangered all Americans because like other Democrats lately - he finds grand standing and making a name for himself more important.  It's truly despicable.



Can he? How difficult would that be? Would it be worth the effort? The problem is that the corrupt judges are like a lot of cockroaches. Any time a liberal wants something, they just cherrypick one of the cockroaches.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 5, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> Some of the greatest Christians I've ever had the privilege of listening to live (or come from) the continent of Africa. Very humble, gentle, pure in heart people. It is a terrible shame what Islam has done to the people who live on the continent of Africa.  Truly horrific.


 
Country to country though. If you ever have a chance please take two movies. One. Zulu. Oh my. Be still my heart. I saw that  and it forever molded my life. The other.A most amazing movie with Denzel Washington. Mississippi Masala. Prejudice by blacks in America.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't care what he is. He needs to die. There is no State right to "forgive." A rapist and murderer needs to die. That is the only Justice


----------



## Picaro (Feb 6, 2017)

The Mafia's pretty much dead now, so don't hold your breath on that 'street justice' thing. The guy will be a hero in the prison system and with most 'progressives'; don't be surprised to find them starting a Go Fund Me page to build a statue to the cretin and put it in a city park there.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 6, 2017)

are you going to write about each murder in the u.s. or just the one's where pretty white women are killed by black men?


----------



## Picaro (Feb 6, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> are you going to write about each murder in the u.s. or just the one's where pretty white women are killed by black men?



Why not? You gimps are busy trying to make martyrs out of street thugs and child molestors, so some posters will post about real crimes against others, especially racist hate crimes like this one by a guy who could easily be another one of Obama's sons. Why are you bothered by people reporting on crimes against white people?


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 6, 2017)

We'll post about crimes by ILLEGALS and Muslims who commit crimes in the name of Alan too (I've decided to call their god Alan).


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 6, 2017)

just amusing how the hate is being fostered


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2017)

African Smafrican.  He is an American.  Come against me if I am wrong but he is American.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 6, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> African Smafrican.  He is an American.  Come against me if I am wrong but he is American.


He's a murderer, and a rapist. He needs to die


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 6, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> just amusing how the hate is being fostered


Yes. He did this because he felt empowered by the Obama administration


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > just amusing how the hate is being fostered
> ...


Show us how.  Be specific.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 6, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Be specific.


When, in those RARE instances, a "minority" is attacked by a white individual, it is always said, by the Left, that it was encouraged by Trump not agreeing with the Left on the ILLEGAL colonization of America.

Obama encouraged hatred of whites and blames them for the failures of minorities.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> are you going to write about each murder in the u.s. or just the one's where pretty white women are killed by black men?


I just wrote an Op-ed about a girl who said she was gang raped by 3 jail officers in Warren County.   Please read my Op-ed's before asking questions such as this.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Be specific.
> ...


That is an excellent observation.  It could very well be that this young man thought he'd get away with it because he saw Obama permitting BLM to get away with crimes and also releasing hundreds of convicted felons from prison early.  I also noticed a trend during the Obama administration that heinous crimes of rape and murder against white people were  going to the back page of the newspapers if at all publicized.  Perhaps Chanel Lewis did know the reputation of Howard Beach and thought he could get away with it.   In mentioning (in Op-ed) that I would find it more believable to learn he was an immigrant, I was trying to make the point that anyone growing up in Brooklyn would not go out of their way to commit a crime in a Howard Beach neighborhood.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> just amusing how the hate is being fostered


No one is fostering hatred here.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 6, 2017)

Crimes against whites by "minorities" are downplayed in the MSM.

I never even heard about this until your post. She was a very beautiful girl.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > African Smafrican.  He is an American.  Come against me if I am wrong but he is American.
> ...


I support the death penalty for the crime of murder.  The bible is clear that the shedding of innocent blood defiles the land and that a murderer is to be put to death.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 6, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


For what we call first degree, premeditated murder, I agree.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Then you are for executing all sorts of people for the crimes they commit.

You are a Christian dominionist then.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Crimes against whites by "minorities" are downplayed in the MSM.
> 
> I never even heard about this until your post. She was a very beautiful girl.


I first learned about the story yesterday.  From what I understand, the local news in Queens, NY reported the story and it was widely publicized throughout New York via local news media.  I looked up stories from local news sources to find out more about the case.  I was born in Queens, NY and grew up in a private beach community not far from Howard Beach and was shocked to hear about it yesterday.  The story should be international news.   The victim's father was a first responder to 9/11. He is a retired firefighter and a hero.  The mother was devastated and her plea for justice was filled with emotion.  The daughter was strikingly beautiful and known for being a very kind person who loved her parents and considered her father to be her best friend.  Howard Beach is an Italian / Irish community where everyone knows each other's children or parents or relatives.  You may not know everyone but you know someone.  It was the same in the beach community I grew up in (nearby), a very tight-knit community. There was never a single report of a rape or murder in all the years I lived there.  It just didn't happen.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


No, I am not a Christian dominionist.  I'm a Christian who believes the Bible, Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


I am sure you believe that, but you fit the Christian dominionist mold.  Check it out.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I am quite certain I am not a Christian dominionist.  I have looked up what they believe and they are a cult.  Their teachings are not based on the bible, Jake. I believe the Holy Bible.  If it's in the Holy Bible I believe it and if it isn't?  I don't. You didn't mention what you are a follower of, Jake. Are you a Communist or a Muslim?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


I am a Christian, unlike your dominionist stance.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I believe you are in for a very rude awakening.  If you are  Christian you need to repent and return to the Lord while there is still breath in you to do it with.  Jesus Christ does not endorse liars, revilers, homosexuality, false religions (such as Islam and Communism) or abortion.  You are on the wrong side of the Word of God and will not be able to feign ignorance when you finally stand before the LORD and give an account for your actions and words.  God will judge every idle word you have ever written or spoken, Mr. Starkey.  That ought be a sobering thought for you.   REPENT.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2017)

I believe you have no idea, Mrs. M., of that you rant about. 

Lean on Jesus and get squared away, please.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Chanel Lewis.  A foreigner from Brooklyn..  Your hasty generalization is way off, Mrs. M.


They just had the hearing and you can hear his father's voice and see him in this video.  He is claiming his son is innocent even though the son described how he beat, raped and murdered Karina Vetrano.  Listen to his father's voice!  He sounds like a foreigner!  Listen to his accent!  Listen to Mrs. Vetrano as she says, His father is a ...........and the news media cut out the word.  Did Mrs. Vetrano say his father is a Muslim?  Can anyone make out what she was saying?  They edited out the word.  Is the media now covering something up about this young man?  Is he a Muslim? Listen to his father's accent: 

Man, 20, Charged With Murder in Death of Karina Vetrano

It's the first video in the link.  I believe his father is Muslim.  This is truly amazing that the NY news media is avoiding any mention of where this family comes from.  Wow.  Just WOW!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Chanel Lewis.  A foreigner from Brooklyn..  Your hasty generalization is way off, Mrs. M.
> ...


Quit the hysterics.  What you believe is immaterial.

Daddy's name is Richard Lewis.

Victim looks more Muslim than killer.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


The victim looks like a normal Italian young woman.  The young man and his father look like foreign immigrants and the father has a foreign accent.  Are they Muslim?  Time will tell!  As to the name?  There are many Muslims living in America that do not use their Muslim names.  The name means nothing.  Look at the evidence.  The father boasts of his son's education, awards and calls him a "humble" person - he's adding insult to injury here.  The father is in denial and rejects his own son's confession to the brutal beating, rape and murder of Karina Vetrano proclaiming his innocence.  This is typical of Muslim parents.  The father has a foreign accent and we have yet to hear the sons voice.  Where is the mother?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2017)

Mrs. M., you are acting like crazy church lady.

You have nothing to make such an accusation.

Good heavens, girl, your guardian angel is taking notes of your idiocy.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

It's called a point of view.  My opinion is that there just might be more to this story than the media is reporting.  Time will tell. In the meanwhile do not be so caustic and hateful, Jake.  It's not helping your case.

Another news story is breaking about Chanel Lewis's deep seated hatred of women.  He is sounding more Muslim by the second considering that Karina was a non-Muslim woman.  It may be his deep seated hatred of women is based on something they are not telling us about..... anything is possible.

Dad of Queens jogger murder accused claims 'humble kid' is too peaceful to kill

'LETHAL RAGE'
*Dad of man ‘with hatred for women’ accused of murder of Queens jogger Karina Vetrano claims he is too peaceful to have killed*


Chanel Lewis, 20, is said to have 'expressed a deep-seated aggression towards women' but his father says he's never even been in a fight. -end quote

Another peaceful Muslim?  It's possible.  I would hope that the media would not hide such an important piece of information from the American public but this has become a common practice in Europe so I am not going to dismiss the possibility.

and then there is this story about his fixation with knives and wanting to bring one to school to stab all the girls........  jihad?  Sounds like it to me.....

Mum of murdered jogger Karina Vetrano screams at 20-year-old rape-murder suspect in court
TV
Police have allegedly claimed that Lewis has made ‘detailed’ confessions about strangling Karina, reports the New York Daily News.

Cops arrested the suspect after matching his DNA to traces found under the victim’s fingernails.

The NY Daily News reports that Lewis, who was staying with his father at the time of the crime, was ‘angry’ before he left for the park where the murder took place.

Earlier it was claimed Lewis once said he “wanted to stab all the girls” at his school, it is reported.

The 20-year-old is alleged to have warned a teaching assistant of his violent wishes in 2011, a police source told The New York Post.

The sources said Lewis had warned he wanted to “bring a knife to school to stab all the girls”.

The allegations come just a day after Lewis’ father called his son a peaceful and “very humble kid” who was more likely to be the victim of violence.
------------
There were three investigations / reports done on this young man and his suspicious behavior and in each case it was dropped rather than pursued.  If he's a Muslim?  That would explain the delicate handling of this young man.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 6, 2017)

If Obama had a son...


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

Front page of the Daily News........The Demon in the Weeds.   Mrs. Vetrano had said he was a demon.  It appears that the Daily News decided to use her description on their front page.   I'd like to know if this young man is a Muslim.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

Now the neighbors are speaking up.  According the news reporter in this story, a neighbor stated off camera that Chanel Lewis was a monster who terrorized the people in the neighborhood.  The father is claiming that the neighbors were oppressing him. The more I hear, the more I sense this family is Muslim.  Something is definitely being covered up about this family.  Watch this news report and see for yourself.  Notice the father's accent?   That isn't a New York accent folks.  That is a foreign accent.  Not American.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

The family shows up for the arraignment.  I believe there is still much more that is going to come out about this young man.  Wait for it.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 6, 2017)

Picaro said:


> The Mafia's pretty much dead now, so don't hold your breath on that 'street justice' thing. The guy will be a hero in the prison system and with most 'progressives'; don't be surprised to find them starting a Go Fund Me page to build a statue to the cretin and put it in a city park there.


You're thinking of the wrong state and city.  That is not how it works in New York.  Especially Queens, N.Y.  Organized crime still exists in New York although I would agree with you that it isn't the same.  Now the criminals are elected officials and they are working from the inside.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 8, 2017)

For those following the Howard Beach murder trial please remember Mr. and Mrs. Phil Vetrano in your prayers.  These parents have suffered a great loss and are now in the midst of a very difficult circumstance concerning the murderer's father who continues to torment the family with denial that his son was the one who brutally beat, raped and murdered their only daughter. 

One of the most horrific attacks on Jewish people after the Holocaust was launched by revisionists who denied that the Holocaust ever happened. They denied the existence of gas chambers even though there was documented evidence that all of these things existed.  The suffering of the Jewish people was beyond words over this.  It is one thing to go through such a horrific experience but to then be told it didn't happen and have people out there trying to convince the world of it?  How evil is that? 

 The most evil satanic act any person could use against a victim of a crime is to insist on zero responsibility, refuse to acknowledge or apologize for the crime and deny, deny, deny.  Enter the Lewis family, father and daughter both have denied that Chanel Lewis is guilty of the murder of Karina Vetrano.  They know that Chanel Lewis confessed to the brutal beating in great detail and explained his hatred of women and motive for murdering Karina Vetrano yet the Lewis family pretends not to hear the words of their own son / family member.  Truly their behavior is most bizarre.  We need to keep the Vetrano family in our prayers that God will protect them from any further harm due to what they may hear or see in the days ahead. 

Jogger's Mom Yells at Suspected Killer in Court as His Dad Insists He's Not a Murderer

Police said that the accused killer of Queens jogger Karina Vetrano said he strangled the woman because he "was angry."

New York Post.

"I was angry," said Lewis, according to police sources. "I had some issues at home. I just lost it. When I saw her, I just hit her and kept hitting her. I hit her and choked her,’"

Lewis' Sunday arraignment was tense  as the victim's parents — and the father of the suspect — spoke out a day after an arrest finally came in the high-profile case.

For Vetrano's mother, speaking out came in the form of impassioned outbursts in Queens Criminal Court where Lewis was arraigned and ordered held without bail Sunday evening in the murder.

Read: Man Arrested in 1982 Murder of 14-Year-Old Girl Bludgeoned to Death After Party

"Savage murderer! He murdered my daughter — my beautiful, innocent daughter," the bereaved mother screamed out as Lewis was led from the courtroom.

Vetrano later exclaimed: "He's a demon! He's a demon!"

Meanwhile, outside the courtroom, Lewis's father told reporters that his son wouldn't possibly have committed this heinous crime that has captivated America since Vetrano's father discovered her body hours after her disappearance in August.

"He has never done anything nothing in his whole life," Richard Lewis said Sunday. "He wouldn't have done it."


"Karina helped us identify this person," chief of detectives, Robert K. Boyce, said at a press conference Sunday. "She had the DNA under her nails, she had touch DNA on her back and there was more DNA on the cell phone. That’s how we were able to bring the profile up and that’s how we made the link.”

Police also said that Lewis made "detailed, incriminating statements and admission" during questioning.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 17, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> Thank you, Tiny Dancer.  I have heard of Muslims with American names before also.  I don't know how they get away with that but they do. Even if this young man was born in Brooklyn, NY he could still be a Muslim.  There are many Muslims who live in Brooklyn, NY.  Anything is possible.


There is a sizable Muslim community located at the Waterfront end of Atlantic Avenue in Brooklyn.  It is known as "Little Port Said."


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 6, 2017)

Mrs. M. said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Dear Mrs. M. thanks for bringing up this murder because I believe the support for this family's case can lead to pushing for permanent solutions,
possibly in conjunction with the efforts of other families seeking better means of preventing dangerous killers from remaining loose to prey on additional victims.

1. what about pushing for screening of criminal illness using the methods in spiritual healing?
the people I know who do this effectively are both expert in screening/diagnosing criminally ill people in need of deep therapy
to stop dangerous destructive behavior they can detect AND these methods can CURE them or at least make them COMPLIANT with authority even if they relapse
and remain in danger to themselves and others, at least they COMPLY insetad of REBEL against cooperating with authority

do you see a coalition of families pushing for R&D so there can be screening
as we have for cancer, diabetes, AIDS/HIV. why wait for an attack before diagnosing someone with a dangerous illness that can become deadly?
is there a way to set certain "health and safety" standard, and take complaints of abuse or threats from the public,
so this can be done LEGALLY without violating due process (as in fear of "minority report" type big brother policing before someone has committed a crime)

2. now you also address the death penalty
Since both sides have their "beliefs" about this, shouldn't states respect "beliefs" on both sides
and allow equal choice and separation of funding? what do you think of the idea of offering
DEPORTATION and loss of citizenship in place of the death penalty? What if for every
capital offense committed, this means creating an opening on the waiting list of applicants
for someone else to "trade places" and gain residency or citizenship IN PLACE of someone abusing
their rights to violate those of others. So we REWARD law abiding citizens and punish those who
break laws with PREMEDITATED capital crimes that otherwise invoke the death penalty.

Would you be open to a prison exchange where convicts can trade places with 
workers in sweatshops across the border in place of state executions that are contested as unconstitutional?


----------

